# G1 Vs Rain X



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Is the Gtechniq stuff really all hyped up to be. Looked at it and it looks good but im not to sure, cant find a 50/50 of rain x vs G1.

I have got the rain x but its not all that good tbh. Oily as sin and just seems to smear when the wipers are on.


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

I can't recommend G1 enough! Mines been on a couple of months now, and it's just as good as when it was first applied. No smearing or juddering... But you need to be anal about application if it is to work correctly!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Yea i saw that, need to put nano glass polish on the screen first then apply it. 

My passenger side wiper wont get the bottom of the glass as its a stupid design and just messes up the clean screen. 
Also what washer fluid would you use with it as i dont want to remove the coating if i get it and can i still wash the screen with a mitt or will it come off???


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I have both sat here (it's the rain-x 2 in 1 glass cleaner spray but essentially the same thing) I'm just doing the final details to my own car tomorrow so could do a 50/50 test for you?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

ottostein said:


> Yea i saw that, need to put nano glass polish on the screen first then apply it.
> 
> My passenger side wiper wont get the bottom of the glass as its a stupid design and just messes up the clean screen.
> Also what washer fluid would you use with it as i dont want to remove the coating if i get it and can i still wash the screen with a mitt or will it come off???


you need a pretty abrasive polish to remove G1, any screen wash etc will be fine :thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

jake,i would be interested to see how this turns out because my G1 is starting to fade after 10 months and 8000 miles.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

They are like chalk and cheese. Gtechniq is awesome. My favourite product by far . Prep is everything. Once done you can forget about it for the next 2 years.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

If you could Jake. 
Been looking at all the Gtech stuff and im amazed, just cant justify the price as im just starting up!!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

ottostein said:


> If you could Jake.
> Been looking at all the Gtech stuff and im amazed, just cant justify the price as im just starting up!!


No problem, another good one is Wolfs glass guard. Which works out cheaper than G1 BUT in my honest opinion G1 has the edge on it. But still very good and one that I keep a bottle of. These costs seem high now but give it a year and believe me, it will seem about average :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

RainX is quite an old product (technology wise) when compared with G1. and does not compare in terms of performance. Bit like comparing an Allegro to a ferrari.:lol:
Spend the extra and get GI or some of the newer products out there.
AB repel springs to mind if you cant afford G1, seriously easy to use and beads at 20-25mph..

Kev


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

have owned and used both. There is no comparison.

G1, and also G5, are far superior products to RainX. On all counts of application, durability and performance and price.

I only use rainx on house glass and the shower screen to use it up. Not used any of the other brands yet but I can comfortably recommend the GT range of glass sealants


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

You could always have a look at some Aquapell which was my faviourite glass sealant before G1


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Although Rain-x is no where near as good as the likes of G1, Repel etc. I still find it very useful for friends/family cars and on my own if I want a quick, easy to use solution.


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

This should help make your mind up :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/for...+Results:+6-Way+Windscreen+Coating+Comparison


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks astra dave. was looking in the search bit but couldnt find anything like that!


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

No problem. I had trouble finding it and I knew it was there


----------



## Craigius (Feb 16, 2010)

Gtechniq is awesome been using it a while now


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

I use nanalex ultra and it is superb, no complaints at all.


----------



## andyb616 (Apr 19, 2012)

if you do use rain x over G1 make sure you use the spray 2 in 1 cleaner as from previous experience the small rainx bottle (not spray) is utter crap!!!


----------

